# Info sur câble Apple ?



## Pierre T.R. (4 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir,
je viens de récupérer des câbles Apple pour Macintosh. Il y a des ADB et un autre type de câbles que je ne connais pas et qui se branchent sur des petits boîtiers comme ceci :







D'un coté il y a une prise format ADB (Apple Desktop Bus : comme les imprimantes, souris, claviers,...) et de l'autre il y a un boîtier avec 2 prises spéciales :






et sur le dessus il y a ces symboles :






J'ai des câbles mâle pour ces prises spéciales, mais quelqu'un pourrait-t-il me dire à quoi ça peut servir (pour un réseau ?...) et quel est le nom de cette norme de câbles ?

Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses.

Pierre TR


----------



## macinside (4 Juillet 2009)

c'est pour du réseau localtalk


----------



## Pierre T.R. (4 Juillet 2009)

merci pour votre réponse.
Et comment est ce que je dois les brancher ? Simplement un de ces petit boitiers derrière chaque Mac et je relie ces boitiers avec les fameux câbles spéciaux ? Ou alors faut-t-il un modem ?
Je dois installer Apple Share sur chaque Mac de ce réseau aussi ?

En parlant de modem, je vais bientôt récupérer un modem tristandard v21 v22 v23 Apple, est ce que je peux m'en servir pour connecter mon LC ou Colour Classic en le branchant sur le réseau téléphonique de ma maison (j'ai un abonement ADSL 1mega) ou alors c'est impossible du fait de ma connection qui est en ADSL alors qu'il est a quelques dizaines de Ko ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2009)

Les boitiers se connectent au port "imprimante" ou à celui "modem" du Mac, et les câbles relient les boîtiers en une chaîne ouverte (c'est à dire que les boîtiers de premier et dernier Mac de la chaîne ne sont connectés qu'à un seul câble). Ce réseau, contrairement à l'ethernet 10base2, ne nécessite pas de "bouchon" aux extrémités de la chaîne. À noter que ce réseau fonctionne bien, mais est très lent (sensiblement la même vitesse de transfert qu'un lecteur de disquettes).

AppleShare, c'est un logiciel pour "serveur", pour les Mac, activer le "partage de fichier" suffit.

Pour le modem, si tu n'es pas en "dégroupage total" (ce qui parait probable à 1 Mb/s), tu peux le relier à la prise téléphonique (derrière un filtre, bien entendu), mais il va te falloir souscrire un abonnement RTC supplémentaire, car ton abonnement ADSL ne lui donnera pas d'accès à internet (même si tu as une "connexion RTC de secours", car ça serait considéré par ton FAI comme une "utilisation abusive" de celle ci).

Cela dit, aller sur internet aujourd'hui sous Mac OS 7 ou 7.5, tu en trouveras vite les limites, particulièrement en V23 (1,2Kb/s/75b/s, soit 150 octets par seconde en "down" et environ 9 octets secondes en "up", soit environ 25 minutes à 1/2 heure pour charger la page d'accueil de MacGe, à supposer que le navigateur derrière le permette)


----------



## Pierre T.R. (4 Juillet 2009)

Merci infiniment pour votre réponse si précise et complète ! J'ai une petite collection de vieux Mac mais je ne m'y connais pas encore beaucoup surtout au niveau réseau...

Donc pour le réseau je vais essayer entre mon LC et mon Colour Classic, j'ai aussi 2 Macintosh Plus mais je ne sais pas si je pourrais partager aussi facilement les fichiers... J'essaie et je vous tiens au courant car j'ai 5 de ces boitiers.

Si je voulais connecter mes Mac a Internet c'est car je récupère souvent des anciens logiciels sur "le grenier du Mac" et pour cela je les telecharge sur le MacBook et je les copie sur disquette (Grace a un lecteur de disquettes externe qu'on m'a prêté) et je peux enfin les copier sur les vieux Mac. Mais je ne m'attendais pas a un débit si faible avec un tel modem... Je vais donc continuer mes manipulations de disquettes (comme a l'époque !...).

Ou alors auriez-vous une idée pour connecter un de mes vieux Mac au MacBook pour y transférer des fichiers ?

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2009)

Pierre T.R. a dit:


> Ou alors auriez-vous une idée pour connecter un de mes vieux Mac au MacBook pour y transférer des fichiers ?
> 
> Merci.



Une carte ethernet sur le port PDS du LC ou du Classic Color, je ne vois que ça ! ça doit encore se trouver d'occase, mais faut bien faire gaffe d'avoir les pilotes avec si ça n'est pas une Apple (les plus courantes sont des Asante). Attention aussi à ce que ça soit bien une 10baseT (connecteur RJ45), car c'étaient souvent des 10base2 (connecteur dit  "BNC" ou "coaxial")


----------



## Pierre T.R. (4 Juillet 2009)

Ok, il n'est donc pas impossible de relier un Mac LC (ou CC) avec un MacBook récent !

J'ai commencé les recherches mais je ne trouve que des cartes avec connecteurs PCI ou des adaptateurs AAUI vers RJ45 mais pas de PDS...
Ou alors les seules cartes PDS avaient une sorte ethernet coaxiale et non RJ45...

petite question : le connecteur PDS c'est le grand connecteur large qui est sur la façade arrière ou c'est un connecteur interne ? il n'y a que ce connecteur sur un Colour Classic pour ajouter de telles cartes ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.

Moi de mon coté je continue les recherches ! ;-)

[MàJ]

il semberait que ça soit ça :
https://www.pimfg.com/product_detail.asp?part=E430&child=&kwid2=5454&keywordx=

ou ça :
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mac-LC-Compatible-PDS-10bT-10b2-Network-Card-RJ45-BNC_W0QQitemZ310059819316QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4831016134&_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116

non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2009)

Bon, alors, point par point : 

1) PDS, c'est un connecteur interne des Mac ancien (remplacé depuis par le PCI, puis le PCI express). Sur cette page (en scrollant vers le bas), tu as une carte mère de LC avec indication du port PDS (entre autres, c'est le repère 13).

2) Même s'il y en a plus en BNC (10base2, coaxial), il existe (à existé serait plus vrai, je ne pense pas que tu puisse en trouver une neuve) des cartes réseau PDS "10baseT" (RJ45), j'en ai eu une sur mon Performa 5300. Ça se trouve d'occasion, en cherchant bien. Pour ta recherche, commence par écumer les PA des sites Mac, car le PDS, c'est "Apple only", ça n'a jamais été utilisé sur d'autres ordis, c'est une version simplifiée du NuBus des Mac II, déclinée pour les Mac "low cost".

Les deux cartes des liens de ton éditions sont des cartes mixtes, 10base2/10baseT, et donc feraient parfaitement l'affaire.

Sinon, un lecteur/graveur de CD-RW SCSI est aussi un bon moyen de faire communiquer l'ancien et le nouveau monde Apple (sur tes Mac, le port SCSI est la prise large (DB25) qui est à l'arrière du LC et du Classic Color. Je ne me souviens plus si les autres sont des Mac+ ou des Mac 512, le Mac+ a le SCSI, mais le 512 en est dépourvu.


----------



## claude72 (4 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 2) Même s'il y en a plus en BNC (10base2, coaxial), il existe (à existé serait plus vrai, je ne pense pas que tu puisse en trouver une neuve) des cartes réseau PDS "10baseT" (RJ45), j'en ai eu une sur mon Performa 5300.


Je confirme, j'en ai vu aussi...

Juste un détail : sur certaines cartes qui avaient une prise BNC et une prise RJ45, ces deux prises ne pouvait pas être utilisées ensemble, et donc il fallait choisir (à l'aide d'un petit jumper sur la carte) quelle prise devait être active.


Sinon, si tu ne trouves que des cartes BNC, il est aussi possible d'utiliser un petit hub mixte BNC/RJ45 qui permet de faire la liaison entre ces deux type de réseaux (comme l'Accton "CheetaHub Classic 2040" qui a 8 prises RJ45 et une BNC).


----------



## Pierre T.R. (4 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, ça fait plaisir que les personnes qui s'y connaissent aident les "petits nouveaux" !

Ce sont 2 Macintosh Plus que j'ai aussi.

Je vais donc voir si jamais je peux commander une de ces cartes en partant des liens que je vous ai montré ou si jamais j'en trouve plus près de chez moi... (Seattle c'est pas à coté...).

Je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement !

J'ai un site internet où je présente ma toute petite collection de Macintosh, à l'adresse suivante :
http://pierretr.110mb.com/Photo_site/Macintosh.html

Bonne soirée.


----------



## FdeB (5 Juillet 2009)

je dois avoir un carte comslot RJ45 que j'avais commandé aux USA à prix d'or (1000 FR) et qui ne m'avait jamais servi... puisque c'était pour un 5500 à la place de la carte modem, mais j'avais commandé une mauvaise ref.... il faudrait que je mette la main dessus et voir si ça pourrait te servir....


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2009)

FdeB a dit:


> je dois avoir un carte comslot RJ45 que j'avais commandé aux USA à prix d'or (1000 FR) et qui ne m'avait jamais servi... puisque c'était pour un 5500 à la place de la carte modem, mais j'avais commandé une mauvaise ref.... il faudrait que je mette la main dessus et voir si ça pourrait te servir....



Non, ça ne peut pas lui servir, le connecteur comslot ne figurait que sur les séries LC 630 (et ses dérivés Performa 630 et Quadra 630), et sur les Performa PPC 52x0/62X0, et 53x0/63x0, à l'exception du 6320 . A partir des 6320 et 54x0/64x0, c'était du Comslot II, et avant, ça n'existait pas. Lui il a un LC et un Classic Color, donc, il lui faut une carte LC-PDS


----------



## Pierre T.R. (5 Juillet 2009)

Ah dommage, je me suis fais une fausse joie !...

Merci quand même FdeB, et Pascal 77 pour ta réponse.


Je viens de trouver une PA sur notre site préféré :
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php/product/8245/cat/56

La personne vend une carte ethernet BNC + RJ45 provenant d'un PowerMac 5400, est ce que le PowerMac est équipé d'un connecteur PDS ou d'un Comslot ?

Et cette annonce :
http://www.macplus.net/annonces/detail.php?id=7412

Les PPC 44-54-6400/6500 ont un Comslot ou un PDS ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2009)

Pierre T.R. a dit:


> La personne vend une carte ethernet BNC + RJ45 provenant d'un PowerMac 5400, est ce que le PowerMac est équipé d'un connecteur PDS ou d'un Comslot ?



Rien de tout ça (voir ci dessous). Note que tous les Mac équipéd'un port Comslot (ou Comslot 1 pour être précis) étaient aussi équipés d'un port PDS, et dans la majorité des cas, le port Comslot était occupé par une carte modem, donc, la présence d'une carte modem *et* d'une carte ethernet dans un 5200, un 6200, un 6260, un 5300 ou un 6300, augure d'une très forte présomption que la carte ethernet soit une PDS.



Pierre T.R. a dit:


> Les PPC 44-54-6400/6500 ont un Comslot ou un PDS ?



Ni l'un ni l'autre, le 5400 était le premier Performa PCI, et la présence de la carte modem Apple implique que le port Comslot 2 était occupé par celle ci, donc la carte ethernet est une PCI, dans tous les cas, ça ne convient pas !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (6 Juillet 2009)

bonjour à tous,
n'ayant jamais trouvé les cartes, câbles et composants adéquats pour communiquer de l'ancien monde au nouveau j'ai eu recours avec bonheur à deux lecteurs ioméga zip 100, l'un en Usb l'autre en scsi ,parfois encore je fais des sauvegardes sur ce support dans une asso ou j'ai installé un Imac 400 sous OS 9 (pour l'instant) qui fait office de machine à traitement de texte,
cordialement et bonne vacances,
patrick JJ


----------



## magicPDF (6 Juillet 2009)

Ca n'a pas forcément à voir avec la question, mais cela aidera peut-être ceux qui n'ont pas les boitiers "Localtalk" :
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/connexion-vieux-mac-a-mac-via-modem-269435.html#post5146776


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2009)

AbracadabraPDF a dit:


> Ca n'a pas forcément à voir avec la question, mais cela aidera peut-être ceux qui n'ont pas les boitiers "Localtalk" :
> http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/connexion-vieux-mac-a-mac-via-modem-269435.html#post5146776



Pas con, naguère, j'avais fait ça entre mon Performa 5300 et le Quadra 700 de mon fils, une fois, et pour gérer les transferts de fichiers, j'avais, à l'époque, utilisé  le module communication deClaris Works 4. ça avait marché au poil (et longtemps, parce que point de vue vitesse de transfert &#8230; ).


----------



## magicPDF (7 Juillet 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> et longtemps, parce que point de vue vitesse de transfert


C'est précisé dans l'article : même "vitesse" de transfert qu'une disquette


----------



## Pierre T.R. (7 Juillet 2009)

C'est bon à savoir aussi !

Thanks !


----------

